# Los Angeles Lakers Media Day Thread(Yes, Kobe is in camp.)



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The pics taken should be up on Yahoo fairly soon. Here's an article to get things started.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp...y?coll=la-headlines-sports&ctrack=2&cset=true


> They filed out one by one from the trainers' room at the Lakers' El Segundo facility today, 17 of the 18 Lakers currently in uniform, for the start of media day. Then came Coach Phil Jackson and his assistants.
> 
> But all the gathered media didn't flinch. They were waiting for the 18th member of the squad.
> 
> ...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> The pics taken should be up on Yahoo fairly soon. Here's an article to get things started.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp...y?coll=la-headlines-sports&ctrack=2&cset=true



How can anyone not like Bynum. That kid sure has his head on straight. I'm proud with the amount of work he put into the off season. And he has taken this whole situation very maturely. His attitude has single handedly defused the controversy. 

I'm excited to see the season start. I think he will be much improved. And seeing him start if not at the beginning of the season, but by the end of it over that pathetic excuse for an NBA player Brown will make me so happy.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Great News. Im glad that we are showing a united front.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> How can anyone not like Bynum. That kid sure has his head on straight.


People can not like Andrew if they expected him to transform from a 17 year old kid who had maybe one good season of high school ball experience to the next great laker center overnight. I'm very happy with his progress. With the exception of Monte Ellis (whom we had two more chances to draft), he will most likely be the best player out of the 2005 class not taken in the top 8; and he's not even 20.

Good to hear kobe has quit whinning, at least till next summer. man, it's been a while since I've posted. gettin' excited for the season. what we got, four weeks?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

media day pics


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

more


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

more


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*First video of Lakers media day*

http://cbs2.com/sports/local_story_274160023.html


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum doesn't look anymore ripped than last season. Maybe a little bigger arms, but theres not good enough pictures here to tell.

Brown looks like he may have lost a little weight? But again this could just be camera angles.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

http://www.insidesocal.com/lakers/2007/10/kobe_at_media_day.html



> Kobe at media day
> 
> Here are all of Kobe Bryant's comments today. Whenever Kobe moved around the gym, he was met with a wall of cameras. It was interesting to watch Kobe's interaction with the rest of the team when he took various publicity photos. He exchanged brief small talk with Phil Jackson and had a huge smile upon greeting Derek Fisher.
> 
> ...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> (Q: And Jerry Buss?)
> Well, what I understand about Jerry, from the stuff people have been telling me, is that he's kind of been out of the loop for the last two years, for just to see how the organization would run, or what have you. My understanding is that he's kind of going to be back in the mix now.


This can only mean good things. Hopefully he gives Jim and Mitch a swift kick in the ***.


----------



## Sex&Violence (Jun 1, 2007)

_When asked if the current roster had what it takes to compete for a championship, Jackson replied: "I don't know. We'll have to be awfully good in the middle. We've got two guys (Brown and Mihm) who were injured and one guy (Bynum) who was a novice."
_

I don't know if Phil was taking a jab at Bynum or not, but I chuckled out loud when I read that.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok, I take it back. Bynum has gotten significantly more muscular this off season. He has a very similar build to Brown, except taller. Which I think is a good thing. One of the reasons Brown is better man/man defender is that he had superior upper body strength than Bynum. I think this season he might change that.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Damn, Bynum makes Kwame look small! 

I dont like Kwame and Bynum hanging out together. I dont want any of Kwame's *****ness to wear off on Drew. I heard if you hang out with Kwame long enough the only thing you can dunk is a cake.

And stop smiling God dammit!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

elcap15 said:


> Damn, Bynum makes Kwame look small!
> 
> I dont like Kwame and Bynum hanging out together. I dont want any of Kwame's *****ness to wear off on Drew. I heard if you hang out with Kwame long enough the only thing you can dunk is a cake.
> 
> And stop smiling God dammit!


:lol:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

My friend said Matt Money was on 570 and he said Bynum is going to be a physical specimen this season because of his muscle growth and body difference from last years training camp.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kwame looks alot different, with his new hair cut.

Can't wait to see what Bynum can do this year, and hopefully starts the season right away.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

to me it looks like maybe Kwame got smaller. i hope im wrong.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Kwame finally cut his hair


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

he does look bigger


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kwame needs to be smaller he has gotten way too heavy the last 2 season's he needs to get to about 255-260 range. He had to have been about 275 last season and I think its contributing to his injuries having all that weight come down on his feet and ankles. 

Bynum I'm not sold on no matter how he looks its in his head not his body. I'm hoping his added strength adds to his toughness physcially and ability to actually get deep post postion. he has to have a tough physcial mindset more than anything physical. 

So far he's on track to be Brendan Haywood hopefully he reaches my prediction which is Eddie Curry like . not a star but a scorer with little physical defense or toughnes or great rebounding. But an ability to drop 20 on guys on the regular and be a match up problem on that end.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Kwame needs to be smaller he has gotten way too heavy the last 2 season's he needs to get to about 255-260 range. He had to have been about 275 last season and I think its contributing to his injuries having all that weight come down on his feet and ankles.
> 
> Bynum I'm not sold on no matter how he looks its in his head not his body. I'm hoping his added strength adds to his toughness physcially and ability to actually get deep post postion. he has to have a tough physcial mindset more than anything physical.
> 
> So far he's on track to be Brendan Haywood hopefully he reaches my prediction which is Eddie Curry like . not a star but a scorer with little physical defense or toughnes or great rebounding. But an ability to drop 20 on guys on the regular and be a match up problem on that end.


So your saying if he keeps on track (Going down in your opinion), he will eventually sink to even Kwame's level? Cause he was already better than Brown in his second year of the NBA.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> So your saying if he keeps on track (Going down in your opinion), he will eventually sink to even Kwame's level? Cause he was already better than Brown in his second year of the NBA.


You delusional if you think he was better than kwame at any point in his career thus far. PJ doesn't believe that thats why Kwame got the majority of minutes most times. 

Bynum is the hope and a prayer for most Lakers fans, I get it I'm just not getting on board that hope train. He hasn't revealed anything in his game or personality that lends itself the belief that he's gonna be a star player. 

Haywood is a legit starting center on the defensive end of the floor where he at least holds down the middle to an average degree. 

Kwame is very good on the defensive end of the floor above average. 

Bynum flat out sucks guarding his man and helpside. 

if your big can't guard his man or helpside you aren't gonna be a winner and thats Bynum's problem and why Curry is on constant losers. 

Even your analysis of Bynum's response to Kobe reveals his weakness of personality. 

I'd have more respect for him if he dissed Kobe back and said he had a big damn problem with what Kobe said. Instead he defuses it as you say which lends to his problem and a problem with the whole team. 

They are afraid to confront things even opponents which even Odom admitted last season was a problem that Kobe finds easy in confrontation while some of them don't. 

Bynum's game hinges between his ears not physcially, he's talented enough, and big enough he's not agressive enough nor tough enough. 

Maybe the added strength gives him more confidence and added agressiveness. 

Or maybe he wilts as he did badly last season after starting off well. 

I'm tired of us being the best most happy get along mediocre team in the league. 

No one took offense to Kobe basically dissing everyone. You'd think someone would have enough guts to say I can play and I think we're gonna be good and make noise and I'll show Kobe whats up and I have a big problem with him saying we don't have the players. 

But as Luke says no problems here. 

A bad omen.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> You delusional if you think he was better than kwame at any point in his career thus far. PJ doesn't believe that thats why Kwame got the majority of minutes most times.


Bynum got less minutes (6 minutes per game average or so), than Kwame because he simply didnt have the stanimia to do more. Since Brown has had 6 years in the NBA his conditioning is there for long haul minutes. But durning those minutes was he far more productive then Bynum. Not at all. In fact, in many cases he was very unproductive and a turn over machine. 



> ]
> Bynum is the hope and a prayer for most Lakers fans, I get it I'm just not getting on board that hope train. He hasn't revealed anything in his game or personality that lends itself the belief that he's gonna be a star player.


He's not in my hopes and prays for me. I merely just find it odd that you have such selective memory over certain players you like, and certain ones you don't. You defend Brown constantly, yet brown has done nothing spectacular in the last 6 seasons to warrant anyones defense. The mere fact that some could argue Bynum and him are equals tell you how pathetic Browns long career has been. Lets remember who was the number one pick and who makes 9 million a year right now to barely average better statics than a 19 year old center who played like 20 games in high school and was the youngest player to ever be drafted. 



> Kwame is very good on the defensive end of the floor above average.


Thats true and untrue. He is great on man vs man situations. However the fact that he doesn't have a single clue on what team defense is after all these years is disturbing. He has poor rotation abilities, fails to see the importance of double team situations, and often caught not paying attention to that forward or center who rotates and runs behind him because he continues to watch only his man. There is nothing wrong with man/man defense. In that he excels, but sometimes when your guarding a center 10 feet from the basket, you can rotate inside to help stop an easy back door pass. I mean can we get back door raped than any other team in the NBA? Until he can learn to actually help his team, his defense will always be just as limited as his offense. Unfortunetly you cant teach intelligence at this point in Browns life. He is what he is. Over paid nobody. 



> Bynum flat out sucks guarding his man and helpside.


He is far better than Brown at team defense and weak side rotations. If you don't agree with that, you didnt watch the games last season. I'm not saying he is great, but you don't have to be great or even good to beat Brown at most things in the NBA.




> Even your analysis of Bynum's response to Kobe reveals his weakness of personality.
> 
> 'd have more respect for him if he dissed Kobe back and said he had a big damn problem with what Kobe said. Instead he defuses it as you say which lends to his problem and a problem with the whole team.


There is something wrong with taking the high road? I guess going the other way helped out Kwame in Washington huh? Him and Gilbert sure patched things up. :lol:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

<img src="http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/sp/getty/95/fullj.getty-76112960adb08_lakersmedia.jpg">

<img src="http://d.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/ap/20071001/capt.5870003a3ef44a2e8d4a776ddb4b8763.lakers_bryant_basketball_carf101.jpg">

<img src="http://d.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/ap/20071001/capt.be535c3d1de54794ae6f71b2ddc66e83.lakers_bryant_basketball_carf109.jpg">

<img src="http://d.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/ap/20071001/capt.75ce14892a2c4835ad4ed407c5ac5d81.lakers_bryant_basketball_carf106.jpg">


----------



## Hollywood24 (Oct 1, 2007)

Things are lookin' good, lets hope they stay that way :biggrin:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This entire thread has gotten me so pumped up for the season! We're less than a month away!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp...rue&track=crosspromo&coll=la-headlines-sports



> So Andrew Bynum, savaged by the Kobester last spring on a video because the Lakers chose to keep him rather than trade for Jason Kidd, says Monday morning he's had "no contact" with Kobe Bryant since being blasted.
> 
> Bynum, the mature one in this case, even sympathizes with the teammate who has denigrated him, saying, "Who wouldn't want to get Jason Kidd?"
> 
> ...


TJ Simers is a big, hating idiot. But why does Kobe have to lie like this? This is why he has soured on me so much. It kind of makes me wish we had a confrontational player type on this team to keep the leader's ego in check.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp...rue&track=crosspromo&coll=la-headlines-sports
> 
> 
> 
> TJ Simers is a big, hating idiot. But why does Kobe have to lie like this? This is why he has soured on me so much. It kind of makes me wish we had a confrontational player type on this team to keep the leader's ego in check.


:no: 

I hate TJ to. But what he wrote is true. Kobe needs to get over himself. Why couldn't he just say "I plan on talking to Andrew and the other guys once the camp starts. Or something like that. I mean why say you talked to Bynum in the offseason when you didn't? It makes Bynum as a teammate look like he isnt even worth contacting, because he is so far below Kobe.

I know this team isn't exactly blessed. But thats no reason you can't make those people respect you. They would play harder for Kobe if they all truly respected him as a team mate and friend. This is the reason I wanted Marion so much. Love or hate Marions style of play, he'd be the first to tell Kobe to STFU. We simply don't have enough people on this team that are willing to say STFU Kobe.

And thats always going to be a problem.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LbTuKTGmoyM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LbTuKTGmoyM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol. I like the Karl comment at the end.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

And so it begins, gentlemen. And so it begins.....


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

brought a tear to my eye....






of joy


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> :no:
> 
> I hate TJ to. But what he wrote is true. Kobe needs to get over himself. *Why couldn't he just say "I plan on talking to Andrew and the other guys once the camp starts. Or something like that. I mean why say you talked to Bynum in the offseason when you didn't? It makes Bynum as a teammate look like he isnt even worth contacting, because he is so far below Kobe.*.


You are of course assuming that Kobe didn't contact Bynum and Bynum wouldn't lie about this; which is what appearently TJ assumed. I'm not saying that visa versa is true, but just a possibility. Kobe could have contacted him in some form (it just may not be texting) and Bynum could have forgotten about it (however I do understand that in Bynum's case; this is *Kobe Bryant* and chances are, Bynum will remember every time he spoke to him personaly. so I say 90% chance- Kobe didn't speak to Bynum,)


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

This is just more Simers bull****.

Every article he's written is about some kobe controversy. Kobe wont talk to him anymore so he cant get quotes from Kobe directly. He has to manipulate his words so that he can make him seem like an ******* all the time. He chops up quotes to use out of context, as he did even with Bynum. "No" and "no sir" are the quotes he used from Bynum? That is reporting genius.

Basically I feel like I cant trust anything written by Simers. He twists players statements so bad it is pathetic. Again, the only reason anyone reads his articles is because he creates controversy. If you want to believe anything from Simers make sure you see it all on video. Oh you cant, cuz its all bull****


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I've been gone a while, but I thought we agreed not to post any TJ articles on here.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I dont remember but we shouldnt. He shouldnt even get published by anyone.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The One said:


> You are of course assuming that Kobe didn't contact Bynum and Bynum wouldn't lie about this; which is what apparently TJ assumed. I'm not saying that visa versa is true, but just a possibility. Kobe could have contacted him in some form (it just may not be texting) and Bynum could have forgotten about it (however I do understand that in Bynum's case; this is *Kobe Bryant* and chances are, Bynum will remember every time he spoke to him personaly. so I say 90% chance- Kobe didn't speak to Bynum,)



I'm assuming that since Bynum hasn't been caught up an any situations that would show him to be a liar, then I'll give him the benefit of the doubt.

Kobe hasn't always been on the good side of the truth throughout his career. 

It doesn't bother me so much that he lied "In my opinion", but when you look at what little this team has in talent, they really need the chemistry and close relationships to flourish. And rather or not one think the Lakers should have made the trade (I think they should have for the record) they didn't. And Kobe needs Bynum to try and achieve if he wants the team to have any kind of success.

Kobe wanted to be the leader of this team. He should lead by example and always be there even after making mistakes, for his teammates.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> This is just more Simers bull****.
> 
> Every article he's written is about some kobe controversy. Kobe wont talk to him anymore so he cant get quotes from Kobe directly. He has to manipulate his words so that he can make him seem like an ******* all the time. He chops up quotes to use out of context, as he did even with Bynum. "No" and "no sir" are the quotes he used from Bynum? That is reporting genius.
> 
> Basically I feel like I cant trust anything written by Simers. He twists players statements so bad it is pathetic. Again, the only reason anyone reads his articles is because he creates controversy. If you want to believe anything from Simers make sure you see it all on video. Oh you cant, cuz its all bull****



There is video. And other sources quoting Bynum saying he didn't get a text message or a call from Bryant.

Examples:

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2007/writers/arash_markazi/10/01/kobe.lakers.camp/?eref=mostpop


> "Andrew and I texted each other," said Bryant. "He's [19] years old, I don't think he knows how to answer a phone, he texts. So, I was in Rome and I texted him and he hollered back, and I just let him know I was sorry about how that stuff came out. And he said that he understood where I was coming from and the frustration that I feel because I want to win right now."
> 
> Bynum simply smiled when told of Bryant's version of the reconciliation. "I never got it," he said of Bryant's text. "We never talked, but we're fine."
> 
> This wasn't the way Bryant saw things playing out. Playing he-said/he-said with reporters and reconciling with teammates he hadn't planned on talking to again.


TJ was following up by a question posed by another journalist, in which he had already heard from Kobe about the texting and stuff. He ran over to Bynum to get bynum to say it again, that he hadn't been text messaged or called this offseason by Kobe. So he could write the article and trash Kobe. Below was his was why TJ mentioned it wasn't an hour since he had heard Kobe answer the question.




> This is really odd now, because it isn't even an hour since Bynum has said "No, sir," he's had no interaction with Bryant since the Kobester ripped him, and now Bryant is telling everyone that Bynum is his text buddy.
> 
> So I go back to Bynum, tell him I need some clarification and ask if he's been texting the Kobester, and he says, "No."
> 
> I tell him about the Kobester's remarks just minutes earlier, and how he says he was in Rome and they were exchanging text messages, and Bynum says, "Rome? Maybe that explains it; I didn't get any text message," or send any.



I think Kobe is a liar about many things, and most of them have to do with protecting his public image. And I also think TJ is a pile of crap writer, who is obsessed with Kobe.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

No way to get around this one. Kobe lied.

End of story.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> No way to get around this one. Kobe lied.
> 
> End of story.


Who the **** cares? 

Players with a chip on their shoulder play BETTER.

If Bynum provides the "I'm not a scrub!" motto, it's only good for the Lakers...


----------



## Hollywood24 (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm pumped for this now. I can't wait!:yay:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I wouldn't mind seeing Kobe, Phil, or any other player pop TJ in the face.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

have kwame cake him


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing Kobe, Phil, or any other player pop TJ in the face.


Nor would I.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

He kinda reminds me of the annoying *** reporter in the first two Die Hard films. Kinda makes me want to take a tazer to his forehead! yippee kayay mother****er!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Silk D said:


> have kwame cake him



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I would pay so much money to see that happen.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Who the **** cares?
> 
> Players with a chip on their shoulder play BETTER.
> 
> If Bynum provides the "I'm not a scrub!" motto, it's only good for the Lakers...


Exactly. Thats what I feel, Kobe lied about texting Bynum, end of story, who ****************** ******* *** *** cares?


----------

